# Using flourite as substrate...



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a 75 gal tank set up in my gf's house and she wants it to be pretty heavily planted... my current substrate is play box sand from home depot (like $3 for a 50 lb bag)... i'd like to switch to flourite, but it's like $25 for a 15 lb bag and i think i'd need at least 4-5 bags for my tank if i use flourite alone... I'm not trying to spend that much money on the substrate, so i was considering mixing the flourite with some other type of substrate... i have a lot of gravel in another tank that i could mix it with to try to save some money, and mixing it with sand would obviously be a cheap option...

does mixing flourite with another substrate dramatically affect its effectiveness? would the plants still thrive when it's mixed with another substrate? if i mix it, should i do so with gravel or sand?

also, i'd considered putting a thin layer of flourite completely under some sand so that the roots of the plants could grow in the flourite layer while fish like shell dwelling cichlids could dig in the sand... is this a possible option?

thanks in advance for any advice...

-David


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I believe you can do a nice layer of flourite and then top it off with gravel/sand. Just beware, if you are using sand to top it off, the sand may be too fine and seep through the flourite to the bottom making it look like crap. Some flourite is better than no flourite. Otherwise you can just stick with your playsand and get some really low light plants, they should grow fine in just the sand.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

if your looking for something cheap for a substrate you can try soilmaster select they come in red or chocoral. A 50# bag is no more than $20 and it would give a depth in a 75g around 2-3".


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> if your looking for something cheap for a substrate you can try soilmaster select they come in red or chocoral. A 50# bag is no more than $20 and it would give a depth in a 75g around 2-3".


is soilmaster made specifically for planted tanks like flourite is?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> is soilmaster made specifically for planted tanks like flourite is?


Soilmaster is made for baseball fields









Great stuff


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > is soilmaster made specifically for planted tanks like flourite is?
> 
> 
> *Soilmaster is made for baseball fields*
> ...


yep...its perfect for low budget guys like me


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I've seen a flourite/gravel substrate and it worked out perfectly. Just make sure the ratio is something like 70:30.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Soilmaster is made for baseball fields
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so great about it?? the size of the little rock pieces? or does it happen to have some sort of trace substances that promotes growth?

also, how about a flourite / soilmaster mix? are those substrate particles about the same size / weight?

i also saw a plant substrate in the store that had liquid in the bag... wild...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SidewalkStalker said:


> Soilmaster is made for baseball fields
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so great about it?? the size of the little rock pieces? or does it happen to have some sort of trace substances that promotes growth?

also, how about a flourite / soilmaster mix? are those substrate particles about the same size / weight?

i also saw a plant substrate in the store that had liquid in the bag... wild...
[/quote]

Soilmaster is clay based like fluorite (also similar in size), but cheaper and lighter. It's designed as a base layer for baseball fields and plant roots love it (it's touted for that application because of it's water holding abilities and excellent root absorbtion properties...no clue about trace elements). You can get it through Lesco, and can have it shipped to your local distributor so shipping is free. I'm now using it in 5 tanks...at @ $17 a bag, you can't beat it! The charcoal looks best, but the normal variety can work depending on the fish. I ordered 2 charcoal bags once and got a normal one (not really red, more yellowish-orange) by mistake...ended up going great with my brandtii. One bag is plenty for a 75g tank.

I've got Fluorite in a 10g tank, Fluorite Onyx sand in another (no longer available, although I hear Fluorite black, black sand, and dark varieties are coming soon), a 12g and 46g with EcoComplete (it's what has liquid in a bag) and a 40g tank with a mix of Eco, Fluorite, and fine gravel. They aren't doing any better than my 2 75gs (3rd one being set up), my 65g, or my 40g with Soilmaster. I feel Soilmaster is the easiest to plant in, it's no dustier than Fluorite, and looks as good as EcoComplete.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SidewalkStalker said:


> Soilmaster is made for baseball fields
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so great about it?? the size of the little rock pieces? or does it happen to have some sort of trace substances that promotes growth?

also, how about a flourite / soilmaster mix? are those substrate particles about the same size / weight?

i also saw a plant substrate in the store that had liquid in the bag... wild...
[/quote]
16.50 for a 50lb bag is whats so good about it. essentially its the same thing as flourite. Sand will settle into a layer under the flourite or Soil master. 
Don't bother mixing it. Just get all Soil master. save yourself some money. you're going to have to douse fert's reguardless of what substrate you get. None take away from this requirement.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

My 75 is 50/50 mix of fluorite and gravel and the results were fine.....you can mix fluorite with any gravel

Honestly though.....ive had better growth with shultz aquatic soil then with the fluorite mix....

6 dollars a bag at home depot....just have to deal with the brown color


----------

